# Spearmint Wine



## tjbryner (Jan 20, 2011)

For a gallon of spearmint wine you will need 4 pounds of spearmint candy 

1 1/2 pounds of Speasrmint Candy ( I used Wal-mart Value brand)
Add simple sugar syrup to get a SG of 1.085
3 cans White Grape concentrate
1 orange juiced and zest 
1/2 tsp Tannin
Nutrient
1/4 tsp acid blend or citric acid
Yeast EC 1118 seems to work good.

Put the spearmint in a pan of boiling water and Boil it till it is completely dissolved and add it to your Primary before it cools.
After it cools add the Grape concentrate and water to bring it up to with in 1 gallon.

Take your SG reading and add the simple syrup to reach your desired SG

When cool to room temperature add the rest of ingredients ( wait at least *48 hrs *to pitch the yeast)

Keep lots of O2 mixed in to primary for 3 days, I whipped it 3 times a day for 2-3 min's

To do a f-pak I simmer 8 cups of water and mint until dissolved, then simmer to reduce to approx 2 cups. DO not boil the water you will lose alot of the flavor of the spearmint. 

Again this is the first time I have made this and I'M SURE this recipe could use some tweaking! The early report of this wine is good but I think it would be a great wine if aged a few months. 
It leaves a nice crisp cold feeling on the mouth, with a following of spearmint

Thanks
TJ

Ps. be careful this is a wine that needs a lot of degassing and it fizzes up a lot , DON"T ASK how I know. ???were's my mop???


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Feb 1, 2011)

I going to be interested to see how this turns out.. This spring i plan to get a bunch of wintergreen leaves to try a wintergreen wine...


----------



## tjbryner (Feb 9, 2011)

Here is a Photo of my spearmint candy wine. I can't wait for this one to age, It should be a great wine for a hot summer day, As it leaves you with a cold sensation.

I'll try a bottle for Saint Patrick's day


----------



## tjbryner (Mar 18, 2011)

Not happy over all with this wine. As for a wine Body it is a medium body and feels good, BUT it has that Medicine y taste, Almost up there with mouth wash..... I'm going to try it again at one year and see if age helps it.

I'm thinking if I try it again, Maybe oaking it would help???


----------



## tjbryner (Jul 30, 2011)

Well here's the 1 year old update..........  This came a long way in a year, it's probably my 3rd most popular wine. You can make this stuff in to 

 as it tends to hide the taste of alcohol very well. 

It has also been used by friends to mix with my other wines. like watermelon, strawberry, and pineapple.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 30, 2011)

Mouth wash huh? LOL I refer my Candy Cane wine to Toilet bowl cleaner. I felt the same as you witth a medincy taste. I did find added extract has helped and I just add a bottle of Di Vinci peppermint Syrup so we'll see how this goes in another few months. Thanks for the update.


----------

